#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are new innovative applications that are combining IoT?

## Bhavya

IoT continues to improve and expand in terms of the number of products, applications and companies that using the benefits of IoT to connect their devices, appliances, and vehicles together. Can you guys tell me what are new innovative applications that are combining IoT?

----------

